# how much weight did you gain in last 10 weeks?



## Kato2

gained 17lb so far and just wondering how much more i may gain... i know everyone is different but what did you gain upto 30 weeks and then by term/40 weeks ish?


----------



## jenmcn1

By 30 weeks I had gained 20lbs I believe, and now that I'm 35 weeks I've gained a total of 28lbs. I still have at least 2 weeks to go - but weight gain has slowed down for me a bit. Some women don't gain it all until the end, and others gain a lot in the beginning. Its different for everyone


----------



## jessicatunnel

By 28 weeks, I gained exactly 20 lbs. Then I thought it would slow down... but NO, I'll be full term on Thursday and so far have packed on another 13 pounds in third trimester. :/


----------



## Mrs_O

yeah, its different for everyone and every pregnancy too. This time around I had only gained about 12 pounds up until 30-32 weeks. you could barely tell i was pregnant and now, BAM, baby is packing on the weight (at least doc says its all baby, not me YAY) and my bump suddenly grew. It still isnt very large at all but i did get a few stretchies just from it growing so fast. Last week they measured bubs and said he is between 7 and 7.5 pounds already. My belly has stopped growing now and he is really low so hopefully he will be out before he has time to pack on more pounds!


----------



## ilysilly

My weight was all wonky from 30 weeks or so. At times I'd gain 3-4 lbs per week! It was water weight though, so it evened out. Anywho.. I've gained the most in third tri. About 1 lb per week if you round it all out.

I've gained about 21-22.5 lbs.


----------



## miracles11

By 32 weeks I had gained 28lbs. From 32-34 I gained 13lbs. Scared to see where I've gone.


----------



## LegoHouse

So far, 2lbs. But up until 30 weeks I had only gained 3.


----------



## sllydrkfsh

By 29 weeks I had gained 6.5 lbs but at my appt yesterday I lost 3 so I'm back down to have only gained 3.5. I think it's weird but I'm not gonna complain lol.


----------



## lovefitness84

@ 30 weeks I was up around 30 lbs ... I'm 36 weeks tomorrow, up 40 :/


----------



## Irish Eyes

I put on 18lbs up to 30 weeks and haven't put any on since. I did ask my MW if it was normal and she said some women gain more in the 2nd tri and then gain nothing in the 3rd - it's different for everyone. I'm petit anyway, only 5'2'' so I didn't think I'd put loads on.


----------



## XXKaylaXX1

By 30 weeks I gained 9 pounds... I'm now 35.1 weeks and have all together gained 20 = / I'm putting on alot of weight these last few months lol.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Ive gained around 14lbs, maybe a bit less up until 29 weeks. I need to start weighing myself and start seeing how much I put on these last 10 weeks!


----------



## kerbear1225

I've gained about 15-16 lbs, and I'm 5'8. My baby weight tracker says I'm right on target :)


----------



## ZombieQueen

I hardly gained anything until 20 weeks. At 33 weeks I had gained 20lbs total, and at 36 weeks I was up to 26lbs total.. but I got scolded for my weight gain the last three weeks... My midwife made me feel awful...


----------

